# Oku no Kata



## Makalakumu (Oct 31, 2010)

Does anyone else practice this list?  What do you think about it?  Any tips?

I know the first five techniques on the list and I'm liking it so far.  The techniques are very practical and particularly dangerous if uke doesn't know how to fall.  Some of the techniques farther up on the list remind me of big time wrestling, though.

Thoughts?


----------



## Chris Parker (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi,

Out of interest, the Oku no Kata from where? I know of a number of Koryu systems that use that term for sections of their syllabus', or at least a version of it (Okuden no Kata), which system is this list you refer to from? Danzan Ryu?


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 2, 2010)

Chris Parker said:


> Hi,
> 
> Out of interest, the Oku no Kata from where? I know of a number of Koryu systems that use that term for sections of their syllabus', or at least a version of it (Okuden no Kata), which system is this list you refer to from? Danzan Ryu?



Danzan Ryu.  And, I am curious as to what other systems practice under the same name, that's why I didn't specify at first.


----------



## Chris Parker (Nov 2, 2010)

The more common form is Okuden (Oku = inner, secret, Den = transmission), and that is incredibly common in a lot of old systems, if not in the structure of the teachings, then at least in the licences earned.

But for some examples, within Ninjutsu-related schools, Koto Ryu has Okuden no Kata, there is Okuden no Kata in Kukishinden Ryu Hanbojutsu, Shinden Fudo Ryu uses the term in the Jutaijutsu/Taijutsu, there is the Oku no Kurai in Asayama Ichiden Ryu, Oku no Waza in Hontai Yoshin Ryu Iai, Oku Iai in Muso Shinden Ryu and Muso Jikiden Eishin Ryu, and so on. So it's a relatively common term, with variations depending on Ryu really. Add to that any system that may use it that others would be unaware of, and without context I wasn't sure what you were asking to begin with. Thanks for the clarification.


----------

